# Transom Live Well for big Mullet



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

A lively 12-15" Mullet is a mighty fine Tarpon and big Snook bait but there just isn't any way to keep them in a small boat. My wells are a spin off of the "Tuna Tubes" on the boats in Panama. Each morning we loaded up on small Tuna for Marlin and Cuberra Snapper bait. Tuna are hard to keep alive but they were absolutely red hot when you pulled them out of a Tuna tube.

A Mullet out of one of these tubes is absolutely as good as a mullet freshly caught--probably even better because he is totally rested.

I chose a 360gph pump because it hs enough flow and minimum battery drain.


----------

